# Rupes LH 18E Rotary vs Metabo PE12-175 Rotary



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

I thought it was about time I did a review on this board that would be worthwhile to others ... as some of you may know I have been experiencing issues with my Metabo rotary therefore I have been looking at alternatives.

I dismissed the Makita as I find it too bulky and heavy in operation... this week I was contacted by Rupes who are a UK based company and were keen for me to try one of their machines.

I had been recommended Rupes by a couple of people in the past and apparently 3M use these machines themselves so I thought would give it a try as Rupes are happy to loan me a machine for a few days to trial :thumb: 

Gavin the NW rep contacted me yesterday offering to drop it off at my place of work this morning... talk about excellent service so sat next to me I have a Rupes rotary sat on my desk :thumb: 

Intial impressions...

The Rupes is MUCH lighter than the Metabo... its slightly narrower... if a little longer... the speed control switch is in the right place and perfectly placed like the Makita ... 

Rather impressed so far... I will put up comparison pictures tonight once I have had a chance to use it... as for noise I am tempted to fire it up in the office :devil: but had better not... :lol:

Technical Specification Comparisons:

Metabo PE12-175:

1200watt
700-2200rpm
2.4Kg

Rupes LH 18E

1100watt
700-1700rpm
1.9Kg

I will update this thread more as its trialled... as I have two cars booked in this weekend for full correction work and the Metabo is with me until Friday so can swap from one to the other :thumb: 

My only concerns at the moment is that the rpm maximum on the Rupes 'might' be a little low as I do sometimes use 1800rpm on the Metabo although very rare... but we'll see :thumb:


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Your all interested then... :lol:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

The rupes does sound good, to be honest I think I could live with 1700 rpm, only having taken the Metabo up to 1800 rpm on occassion.

How much does the Rupes retail at?


----------



## timb (Jul 29, 2006)

Will be very interested to see what you think of the Rupes compared to the Metabo. Having used the makita for a while I would agree that it is a bit heavy and bulky and am always interested to see what others think about the competition.

Tim


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

This the one: http://www.rupestools.co.uk/index.php?i=144

They do a smaller less powerful one too: http://www.rupestools.co.uk/index.php?i=46


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Its £195+VAT Neil... 

One thing to consider is yes the Rupes only goes up to 1700rpm but that means when using the 1500rpm range that most of use for correctional work that the motor is working near full capacity so is shifting lots of air so will be staying nice and cool... 

At least thats my theory... 

The model I have in my posession is recommended by the Rupes NW Rep... apparently the smaller model is designed for partial car polishing rather than full correctional work we usually do... plus the speed control is on the rear like the Metabo (my pet hate) 

My only concerns at the moment are the trigger control... I am used to the Metabo with the on / off switch... no trigger so not sure how I will get on with that... I am assuming you Makita guys just press the trigger lock when in use?

If anyone wants a go with the Rupes in the NW then feel free to pop round for a brew and have a go... on your own car  :lol:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

At long last, someones got one :thumb: 

Craig at PF mentioned he used this unit and one of his rugby player sized employees uses it like we use a PC, one handed all the way lol.

Looking forward to your views on this unit as I'm seriously tempted to get one, (along with a UDM for sanding  )

You'll have to find out if theres bulk discounts available :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Is there a southern rep that'd be able to offer me a loan unit for a couple of days??


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

> The ultimate technology and innovation from RUPES: the best performance of a professional polisher contained in a machine body of limited size and weight; it facilitates all polishing operations normally done with traditional machines on vertical surfaces or in uncomfortable positions. It is equipped with multifunction electronics: progressive start-up device with acceleration ramp devised for spreading the polishing pastes without wasting the product, speed regulation and safety device in case of an overload. A double reduction gear allows the machine to maintain a very high torque even at low revs, allowing the use of *special tampons *and hoods up to 200 Ø.


The need to use special tampons kind of puts me off this machine. I find that I can normally get away with just clenching my butt cheeks whilst polishing exotica with the Metabo:thumb:


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> The need to use special tampons kind of puts me off this machine. I find that I can normally get away with just clenching my butt cheeks whilst polishing exotica with the Metabo:thumb:


That explains the strange look on your face whilst doing that fezza a few weeks back:lol:


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Ant GTI-6 said:


> That explains the strange look on your face whilst doing that fezza a few weeks back:lol:


You can't polish a ..... :doublesho


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> The need to use special tampons kind of puts me off this machine. I find that I can normally get away with just clenching my butt cheeks whilst polishing exotica with the Metabo:thumb:


:lol:

Quality


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

pmsl:thumb: :lol:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

PMSL, top one Steve, one of best posts I have read in ages!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Alex L said:


> Is there a southern rep that'd be able to offer me a loan unit for a couple of days??


Aren't Rupes HQ in Southampton?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Aren't Rupes HQ in Southampton?


Dunno, I know Neil said Metabo are.

If Rupes are I'll try and get one and bring it along to the C&S meet on the 12th.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Contact details on the Rupes UK site

*Power Tool Sales UK
*504/506 Portswood Road, 
Portswood,
Southampton,
SO17 3SP

*Tel:* 023 8031 5316
(Mon-Fri: 9 am to 5 pm)
*Fax:* 023 8031 5888
*Email: *[email protected]


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Contact details on the Rupes UK site
> 
> *Power Tool Sales UK
> *504/506 Portswood Road,
> ...


Bugger, thats just up the road and I have friday off  :lol:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Not sure if these are the guys, based on Portswood Road :thumb:

http://www.rupestools.co.uk/


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

my AG rep stocks them on his van they seem like a nice machine,


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

james b said:


> my AG rep stocks them on his van they seem like a nice machine,


Can you get a price James?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice review Scott and sound slike it could be the best of both worlds!

The low rpm would bother me when working on vag stuff as 2krpm and a cutting pad isn't unheard of with the makita - used it at that speed a lot this year but I should imagine the rupes would be ideal in most real world scenarios. 

Wouldn't build my muscles though :lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm thinking of purchasing a rotory. I had thought of the metabo when funds allow, but I'm not sure now. The 110v would have been the choice. (thinking safety) All confused again, 240v, (outside use ???) 110v, (heating problems) makita, (heavy) Rupes (slower top speed)

I hate choices.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

^^ Or what about the Milwaukee this is one i wish i ahd got instead of the Metabo after trying one out, great bit of kit
http://www.sitebox.ltd.uk/proddetail-MWap12qe-milwaukee-ap12qe-150mm-angle-polisher-240v.html

Or the Fein
http://www.feinmultimaster.co.uk/products/feintools/grinding/angle-polishers/index.htm


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> ^^ Or what about the Milwaukee this is one i wish i ahd got instead of the Metabo after trying one out, great bit of kit
> http://www.sitebox.ltd.uk/proddetail-MWap12qe-milwaukee-ap12qe-150mm-angle-polisher-240v.html
> 
> Or the Fein
> http://www.feinmultimaster.co.uk/products/feintools/grinding/angle-polishers/index.htm


Oh gee ta.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

^^Pleasure :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

My AG rep is a top bloke i am seeing him tomorrow so will ask a price of say 5-10 machines but i would think the link showen would be hard to beat


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

PMSL @ Steve  

Well I have given it a try tonight and its VERY easy to use ... certainly easier than the Makita... lovely speed control and in the right place, easy to move on side panels and is effectively the same size as a metabo although lighter and narrower...

One thing I'm not liking... the noise... it is quite a bit louder than my Metabo... seriously considering ear plugs for when I do a Jag XK8 with it shortly... :lol:

It also has that 'detached' feeling that the Makita has compared to the Metabo... the Metabo feels like an extension of my arm... the Makita / Rupes doesnt... you cant 'feel' as much with it... but I guess you'd get used to it over time...

Best bit? - even after an hours continuous use it wasnt even luke warm  

... cant say same about the Metabo that again was red hot after 15mins... 

In all honesty I reckon the Rupes is a mini Makita in disguise... :lol: - excellent piece of kit... 

Pictures and a more thorough review will be up tommorrow but initial impressions / testing shows I will likely be splashing out on one shortly 

Scott


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Are the Festool Rotarys any good?


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Pug_101 said:


> Are the Festool Rotarys any good?


No idea but that is another was going to look at...


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

I know a good place to get them   
PM if anyone wants details.
Cheers


----------



## Stevie G (Mar 4, 2006)

Pug_101 said:


> I know a good place to get them
> PM if anyone wants details.
> Cheers


So do I :thumb:



Alex L said:


> Is there a southern rep that'd be able to offer me a loan unit for a couple of days??


Alex drop me a PM im sure i can sort another as i have for Scott, or ask the guys to come aong to the open day?

I had a meeting with the Rupes rep and another co as i think they can help DW as much as we can help them the units are cracking and had mine for several months now - solid bit of kit and lighter than a PC, currently the same sort of money too by the time a transformer and what not has been purchased...

Im trying to arrange with Rupes and 3M to come along to the regional meets throughout the country as I think this would be good insight into what products are available right on our doorstep...

Im very intrested in seeing the paint exfoliator :doublesho


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Stevie G said:


> Im trying to arrange with Rupes and 3M to come along to the regional meets throughout the country as I think this would be good insight into what products are available right on our doorstep...


Now that is a great idea :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Now that is a great idea :thumb:


I second that :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I third that :thumb: :thumb: 

3M would be great too, as I'd like to try their range of stuff.

Steve PM on it's way


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Great Idea :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

A great idea, I'd love to see some of the Trizac range


----------



## Stevie G (Mar 4, 2006)

Hopefully we can get something sorted sooner rather than later :thumb:


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

drive 'n' shine said:


> ^^ Or what about the Milwaukee this is one i wish i ahd got instead of the Metabo after trying one out, great bit of kit
> http://www.sitebox.ltd.uk/proddetail-MWap12qe-milwaukee-ap12qe-150mm-angle-polisher-240v.html
> 
> Or the Fein
> http://www.feinmultimaster.co.uk/products/feintools/grinding/angle-polishers/index.htm


That Milwaukee looks a nice machine. Would the 900 starting speed (as opposed to 700rpm) make much difference in use? Also, would a "standard" backing plate fit this? (the ones from C&S etc..)
I'd just need some rotary lessons from a Zen Master


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Stevie G said:


> Hopefully we can get something sorted sooner rather than later :thumb:


We are talking and hopefully can sort this :thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Peter D said:


> That Milwaukee looks a nice machine. Would the 900 starting speed (as opposed to 700rpm) make much difference in use? Also, would a "standard" backing plate fit this? (the ones from C&S etc..)
> I'd just need some rotary lessons from a Zen Master


900 starting speed doesn't IMO, make much difference, and any M14 thread backing plate fits


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> 900 starting speed doesn't IMO, make much difference, and any M14 thread backing plate fits


I have a Flex 3403 rotary and my minium rpm is 900, no problemo.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh lads i forgot to say i had a go with the rupels from my mate, and its quite good nice and light only thing is the gearing makes a bit of a racket, so i had to turn the sterio up a bit other than that its a dam good bit of kit, also the noise may tame down a bit after a while as i comes from the gear box at the front and the one i was using was brand new so it may bed in


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Scott did you ever fully review this?

I still want one but would like some more opinions

So far my rotary use is up to about 20 mins so i'm happy to take the advise of others.


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

I did mate... will write up this evening and also reply to your PM


----------

